# Kiwi?



## TonkaLuv (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello 

Does anyone know if Kiwi is ok to feed my baby red foot? I know apple seeds can be toxic.....are Kiwi seeds ok?


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 1, 2011)

Kiwi is fine. My box turtles have always especially loved kiwi.


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 1, 2011)

Tiago loves a bit of kiwi it just goes bad and smells very quick if not eaten like tiago he snacks throughout the day not all at once 
[i do not believe in taking food away in 30 mins in the wild nothing is going to run off with there munch?]


----------



## TonkaLuv (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info folks  I'm excited to see what he thinks of it. Going bad will definitely not be a problem for Tonka....as soon as I give him his food he eats it ALL. lol.  I love my little piggy!


----------



## TonkaLuv (Sep 2, 2011)

Just a little kiwi update:
I gave Tonka some kiwi bits with his dinner last night, and he absolutely 
L-O-V-E-D it!  Thank you from Tonka!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 2, 2011)

Always glad to hear a tortoise likes something new that has been added to it's diet.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 2, 2011)

Maynard (RF) likes kiwi,but he loves mango.


----------



## TonkaLuv (Sep 2, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Maynard (RF) likes kiwi,but he loves mango.



Tonka loves him some juicy mango too!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 3, 2011)

Mango is well loved here, too. I think they know how much something costs, because the higher the cost the more they love it.  Now papaya costs even more and they think it is heavenly.

Side note, I give them the seed of the mango too. I think it is helpful for wearing on the beak.


----------



## TonkaLuv (Sep 3, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Mango is well loved here, too. I think they know how much something costs, because the higher the cost the more they love it.  Now papaya costs even more and they think it is heavenly.
> 
> Hahahahaha! That is so true!


----------



## dmmj (Sep 3, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Mango is well loved here, too. I think they know how much something costs, because the higher the cost the more they love it.  Now papaya costs even more and they think it is heavenly.
> 
> Side note, I give them the seed of the mango too. I think it is helpful for wearing on the beak.


I didn't think of that, good idea. Do they nibble on it to get the last few scraps of mango goodness?


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 3, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



I normally give the seed part to the Bells hingebacks because they come in here with longer beaks from all the soft foods folks give them. Yes, they do scrape down those seeds rather well.


----------



## TonkaLuv (Sep 4, 2011)

Hmmm, I will have to try that!


----------

